# Pack a pistol?



## Ray

I’ve never packed a sidearm while archery hunting before but decided I’m going to start. Or was told I need to rather by my wife, she gets worried because I solo hunt mostly. Plus I actually enjoy carrying in my day to day life anyway, so not a drastic change really.

At any rate, how are all of you mugs packing yours? Are you using a drop down holster and if so, how bad does it rub?

Are you attaching a belt loop holster to your belt strap and if so, how secure is it?

What methods of carry are you using that allow for quick access while not impeding on your performance on the mountain?


----------



## DallanC

LCP in front breast pocket. Weights next to nothing, dont even feel it when out and about.




-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist

Ruger 357 on my side with a belt holster. If I need it, its fast and easy to get to. A few years back Archery hunting Elk, I ran into a dink bore bear that had an attitude. My side arm was in my pack, and I wasn't able to easily access it. I backed away slowly down the trail from the bear. All this time he would falls charge at me, and just being a total A Hole. 


After that, the side arm became a side arm!


----------



## bow_hunter44

I thought a firearm of any description was illegal to have on your person while bow hunting. Apparently that has changed?


----------



## High Desert Elk

I usually don't worry too much about it while hunting. I will, however, carry both bear spray and a pistol when I go in to pack out, especially on the San Juan unit...


----------



## muddydogs

Do you carry a backpack? If so that will dictate some of your carry choices since having a handgun smashed under a pack belt isn't the most comfortable deal.

I use this pouch https://www.tacticaltailor.com/lunarconcealedcarrypouch.aspx. It keeps my handgun covered and protected from rain, snow, dirt and pine needles plus it just looks like a case on my pack belt so no one notices that I'm carrying which can be a good thing especially if I'm just out hiking around in the summer months. I think I have the medium pouch which fits an XD 4" service model without a problem though usually I just carry my Kahr CW40 to save a little weight.

If I'm hunting out of state where bears could be an issue I throw a light cheap holster in my pack so I can transfer the pistol to my belt if I feel the need, field dressing an elk in grizzly country is one time I like having my side arm at my side instead of on my pack waist belt a few feet away.


----------



## sheepassassin

bow_hunter44 said:


> I thought a firearm of any description was illegal to have on your person while bow hunting. Apparently that has changed?


"Illegal" or not, the state has no business telling me that I can't pack a side arm for personal defense while out hunting. It's my right as an American citizen to carry a firearm for protection. I've never been bothered by any kind of law enforcement when I was carrying a gun and they harass me over everything. I'd love to see that go before a judge. I highly doubt it would go anywhere besides being thrown out


----------



## brisket

bow_hunter44 said:


> I thought a firearm of any description was illegal to have on your person while bow hunting. Apparently that has changed?


It's legal. You used to have to have a concealed permit to legally carry while archery hunting, but from looking at the latest field regulations, that doesn't seem to be the case anymore.


----------



## Ray

muddydogs said:


> Do you carry a backpack? If so that will dictate some of your carry choices since having a handgun smashed under a pack belt isn't the most comfortable deal.
> 
> I use this pouch https://www.tacticaltailor.com/lunarconcealedcarrypouch.aspx. It keeps my handgun covered and protected from rain, snow, dirt and pine needles plus it just looks like a case on my pack belt so no one notices that I'm carrying which can be a good thing especially if I'm just out hiking around in the summer months. I think I have the medium pouch which fits an XD 4" service model without a problem though usually I just carry my Kahr CW40 to save a little weight.
> 
> If I'm hunting out of state where bears could be an issue I throw a light cheap holster in my pack so I can transfer the pistol to my belt if I feel the need, field dressing an elk in grizzly country is one time I like having my side arm at my side instead of on my pack waist belt a few feet away.


Yes sir, there's a pack on my back 99% of the time while I'm archery hunting.

Will that pouch attach to my waist straps?


----------



## weaversamuel76

Think it kinda depends on what size pistol your going to carry.


----------



## DallanC

bow_hunter44 said:


> I thought a firearm of any description was illegal to have on your person while bow hunting. Apparently that has changed?


I got a CCP years ago so I could ignore all of these silly rules. The primary reason I originally got one was so I could drop my kid off at school after a morning of hunting with guns in the truck and not worry about being cited.

Once you get that permit, you are generally GTG with a firearm just about anywhere but federal property (includes post office), secure police facilities (they by law have to give you a place to lock up your sidearm on the way into the premises) and LDS church buildings.

-DallanC


----------



## APD

LCP in front pants pocket. weighs very little and don't notice it's even there. the best carry gun is the one you'll carry and have with you when you need it.

i have a hard time carrying anything bigger than the lcp without a real reason.


----------



## Ray

weaversamuel76 said:


> Think it kinda depends on what size pistol your going to carry.


I'm a full size kinda guy, I'll pack my G17.


----------



## goosefreak

Smith&Wesson 9mm.. Always! bears, Mt Lion's, bad guys, terrorists, big foot, vampires whatever may come at me..


----------



## brisket

Ray said:


> At any rate, how are all of you mugs packing yours?


I open carry with a IWB holster that has a belt clip on it. I place it inside the water bottle slot of my pack using the belt clip and another pack strap to secure it. It's quick and easy enough to reach back and draw with the pack still on.


----------



## Crndgs8

I carry a Glock 42 in .380 it’s tiny and carry’s well in my hip pocket on my pack. At night it sleeps with me.


----------



## longbow

I pack a 44Mag revolver in a chest holster while out hunting. I pack a Kimber Eclipse Custom when I go into town. I'm legal to pack here in Alaska but if I were in a state were it wasn't, I'd still carry. And I do.


----------



## muddydogs

Ray said:


> Yes sir, there's a pack on my back 99% of the time while I'm archery hunting.
> 
> Will that pouch attach to my waist straps?


It attaches via molle straps but I was able to modify the molle straps to attach to my 2" webbing strap that runs across my pack waist belt. Been meaning to purchase a molle sleeve a guys makes for my Mystery Ranch waist belt.


----------



## Ray

longbow said:


> I pack a 44Mag revolver in a chest holster while out hunting. I pack a Kimber Eclipse Custom when I go into town. I'm legal to pack here in Alaska but if I were in a state were it
> wasn't, I'd still carry. And I do.


I like your style. I've been looking at the chest holsters, will just have to retire the bino case.


----------



## weaversamuel76

Ray said:


> I like your style. I've been looking at the chest holsters, will just have to retire the bino case.


Have the best of both









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog

Glock G20 in a Kenai chest holster.


----------



## bow_dude

Not looking to argue or criticize, but why do you all feel the need to carry a gun when you are already carrying a weapon? Seems like a lot of extra weight to have to lug around and for what purpose?


----------



## Lone_Hunter

bow_dude said:


> Not looking to argue or criticize, but why do you all feel the need to carry a gun when you are already carrying a weapon? Seems like a lot of extra weight to have to lug around and for what purpose?


How many arrows can you shoot, and hit a moving target in close quarters in say, 5 seconds (maybe less)? How many shots can you land with a scoped bolt action rifle in the same situation? Or a muzzle loader? I'm not saying every scenario is going to be a "tactical" situation, but generally speaking, a handgun is a better close range defensive weapon then a long gun.

99.99% of the time, it won't be needed. But it adds peace of mind when your in the backcountry, especially when your by yourself. Personally, packing a handgun is no different to me, then packing a compass, emergency blanket, or a ferro rod.


----------



## Ray

bow_dude said:


> Not looking to argue or criticize, but why do you all feel the need to carry a gun when you are already carrying a weapon? Seems like a lot of extra weight to have to lug around and for what purpose
> 
> Because I can.
> 
> Remember, a right not exercised runs the risk of losing its status as a right.
> 
> I'll also 2nd what lone hunter said.


----------



## bowgy

Where it almost always is at and is at right now, 3:30, the holster depends on the gun. Right now it happens to be a Springfield XD SC in .40 cal.

As far as weight or other issues it is such a part of me now it is more like my wallet. I know it is there but I am used to it being there. I feel naked without it.


----------



## PBH

I like being naked.


----------



## wyoming2utah

​


PBH said:


> I like being naked.


And I bet you still shoot off a lot of rounds into the bush!


----------



## DallanC

bowgy said:


> Where it almost always is at and is at right now, 3:30, the holster depends on the gun. Right now it happens to be a Springfield XD SC in .40 cal.


I have that same gun, its a good one.

-DallanC


----------



## bow_dude

Soooo.... I am not a gun guy... I own guns, but I would rather hunt with arrows. My wife owns and likes to shoot hand guns, she has a couple. For Christmas, she bought me a Browning Semi Auto .22 hand gun. I shot it for the first time last week. It was fun to go plinking at the gun range. I found I can shoot it almost as accurately as I shoot arrows. at 20 yards and beyond, the bow wins out hands down. 

Since we are discussing holsters, what would you recommend for that particular hand gun. I may want to carry it on a hike thru the woods.


----------



## torowy

I don't carry a pistol when I bow hunt. My plan is to choke the lion to death like that guy in colorado. 

In all seriousness. I have had bears under 10 yards never felt threatened. Never seen a cat. Unless I'm in grizz country its not worth the weight for me.


----------



## StillAboveGround

Ruger P90 on side belt holster, but since it is a heavy full-sized pistol, I've started using suspenders to keep my belt from digging into my hips.


But in reality, you are more likely to need your PLB than your pistol. I have my "wish I had a PLB story" and never leave town without it...


PS... have never needed to use mine, but have been in areas with fresh lion tracks and scat (tracks on top of my tracks in snow) and was glade I had pistol. I guess I don't carry so much as the extra couple of pounds stops me from carrying it...


Better have it and not need it than need it and not have it... (Anyone know where that quote comes from?)


----------



## Hoopermat

I have used a blade tech DOH holster on my hip belt of my pack. 
The DOH allows you to adjust the angle and drop to fit anyone’s preference and the tek-lock makes it easy to attach to any belt. I have used this setup for years and all of the guys that I hunt with use the same setup. You can get it for any firearm and they are not bad in price
Also remember to change out your ammo FMJ or lead cast is best for defense against bears


----------



## Ray

StillAboveGround said:


> Ruger P90 on side belt holster, but since it is a heavy full-sized pistol, I've started using suspenders to keep my belt from digging into my hips.
> 
> But in reality, you are more likely to need your PLB than your pistol. I have my "wish I had a PLB story" and never leave town without it...
> 
> PS... have never needed to use mine, but have been in areas with fresh lion tracks and scat (tracks on top of my tracks in snow) and was glade I had pistol. I guess I don't carry so much as the extra couple of pounds stops me from carrying it...
> 
> Better have it and not need it than need it and not have it... (Anyone know where that quote comes from?)


What is that quote from?


----------



## Ray

Hoopermat said:


> I have used a blade tech DOH holster on my hip belt of my pack.
> The DOH allows you to adjust the angle and drop to fit anyone's preference and the tek-lock makes it easy to attach to any belt. I have used this setup for years and all of the guys that I hunt with use the same setup. You can get it for any firearm and they are not bad in price
> Also remember to change out your ammo FMJ or lead cast is best for defense against bears


Thanks for the input! I'm going to start shopping around right away.


----------



## 3arabians

StillAboveGround said:


> Better have it and not need it than need it and not have it... (Anyone know where that quote comes from?)


Lonesome Dove of course. Woodrow Call to be more specific.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tmac

I pack a hand gun almost all the time. I prefer appendix carry. My advise if you are carrying something to small to do the job you are just wasting time. Every one must find a line to draw on gun size obviously a 22lr hand gun is to small for defense and a s&w 500 is to cumbersome to carry some wear in the middle is your sweet spot. For me 9mm is the smallest I would recommend. Unless you are in grizzly country then the bigger the better. I personally carry a 454 casull on my chest. In utah I carry a sr40c in my appendix


----------



## colorcountrygunner

If some statistics wiz sat down and crunched the numbers to determine the likelihood of me ever needing to use a sidearm to protect myself against something 2 legged or 4 legged in the Utah woods, I believe I would feel completely justified in my decision not to worry about carrying anything. I'm sure I take a much bigger chance braving a 30 mile stretch of I-15 across Utah and Salt Lake counties to and from my work every day. But if you wanna pack a sidearm in the woods then by all means do so. Murica!


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Personally, i think the thing about carrying a sidearm is, you only have to be right once; and you've justified an entire lifetime of carrying one.


I also think they're kinda like fire extinguishers. Most people don't ever have to use those either, and yet most people have one somewhere. It only takes once, and you've justified having it on hand.


----------



## DallanC

colorcountrygunner said:


> If some statistics wiz sat down and crunched the numbers to determine the likelihood of me ever needing to use a sidearm to protect myself against something 2 legged or 4 legged in the Utah woods, I believe I would feel completely justified in my decision not to worry about carrying anything. I'm sure I take a much bigger chance braving a 30 mile stretch of I-15 across Utah and Salt Lake counties to and from my work every day. But if you wanna pack a sidearm in the woods then by all means do so. Murica!


I had a guy come running out of the bushes on a trail once waving a revolver... tweaker on a trip screaming we were on his "trail" (in a wilderness area). It was fairly spooky with him waving that gun around. When he noticed my OC pistol and immediately changed his demeanor.

You are much more likely to use a firearm vs a Dog than just about anything else in this state. You wouldn't believe how many dogs I've killed over the years... and I love dogs too. But off a leash, threatening me, chasing wildlife or livestock... they are going to get a bullet.

I've been told by local police officers multiple times on multiple occasions to just shoot the **** things.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

DallanC said:


> I had a guy come running out of the bushes on a trail once waving a revolver... tweaker on a trip screaming we were on his "trail" (in a wilderness area). It was fairly spooky with him waving that gun around. When he noticed my OC pistol and immediately changed his demeanor.
> 
> You are much more likely to use a firearm vs a Dog than just about anything else in this state. You wouldn't believe how many dogs I've killed over the years... and I love dogs too.
> 
> -DallanC


I will agree. The only time I have drawn is on dogs, and only twice, once out hunting and a Great Pyrenees guarding sheep came charging at me and one time I got out of my pickup at my shop and as I got to the sidewalk two large dogs came running at me barking like crazy, both times I drew and with the front sight aligned with their head I yelled; "stop right there", both times they did and turned and trotted off.

However you never know about the two legged kind, this guy was into cabins near mine.
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/troy-k...lleged-utah-cabin-burglaries-authorities-say/


----------



## Califbowmen

There are a lot of morons, lllegals and straight up career criminals out there not to mention some serious predators (wildlife)!!! Mostly in CA!!! Carry a Glock 20(10mm) behind the bino case!! It will stop most anything!!!


----------



## Ray

The tweaker is lucky you didn’t put a couple in him. Was that in Utah?

I’ll second the dog bit. Only time I’ve ever pulled my gun was on a 130 pound bullmastiff.


----------



## bowgy

Ray said:


> The tweaker is lucky you didn't put a couple in him. Was that in Utah?
> 
> I'll second the dog bit. Only time I've ever pulled my gun was on a 130 pound bullmastiff.


I'm not sure if your response is to my post, but yes, mostly southern Utah until they were closing in on him since he got caught on some cabin cameras, he migrated up north and that is where he was caught, he was able to do it for several years.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

weaversamuel76 said:


> Have the best of both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I bought the "Alaska made" Man Gear chest holster 90.00 .Holds my full size 92 and two 17 r. Clips. very comfy and ready


----------



## rsb_924

Use to use a shoulder strap when I carried but this year I'll be using this


----------



## DevilDog09

Ray said:


> I've never packed a sidearm while archery hunting before but decided I'm going to start. Or was told I need to rather by my wife, she gets worried because I solo hunt mostly. Plus I actually enjoy carrying in my day to day life anyway, so not a drastic change really.
> 
> At any rate, how are all of you mugs packing yours? Are you using a drop down holster and if so, how bad does it rub?
> 
> Are you attaching a belt loop holster to your belt strap and if so, how secure is it?
> 
> What methods of carry are you using that allow for quick access while not impeding on your performance on the mountain?


Your 2nd Ammendment trumps any regulation the DNR wants to put in the guidebook. Youd be a fool not to carry.


----------



## bow_dude

'Youd be a fool not to carry."

I disagree. It is a personal choice and depends on how insecure you feel. I am okay with your choice to carry, My wife sometimes does... I choose not to and feel perfectly safe and secure without one.


----------



## Ray

bow_dude said:


> 'Youd be a fool not to carry."
> 
> I disagree. It is a personal choice and depends on how insecure you feel. I am okay with your choice to carry, My wife sometimes does... I choose not to and feel perfectly safe and secure without one.


For everyone I know who carries, it doesn't stem from a place of insecurity, some exercise their rights, others simply love guns and enjoy having one on them, while some carry because they understand the world and like being prepared.

For example, one of my good friends is a police officer, he's around 240 pounds and a black belt in BJJ, he can kick most peoples butts with ease, but he still carries. Not because he's insecure, but because he understands that there are some situations a rear naked choke can't solve.


----------



## Ray

DevilDog09 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never packed a sidearm while archery hunting before but decided I'm going to start. Or was told I need to rather by my wife, she gets worried because I solo hunt mostly. Plus I actually enjoy carrying in my day to day life anyway, so not a drastic change really.
> 
> At any rate, how are all of you mugs packing yours? Are you using a drop down holster and if so, how bad does it rub?
> 
> Are you attaching a belt loop holster to your belt strap and if so, how secure is it?
> 
> What methods of carry are you using that allow for quick access while not impeding on your performance on the mountain?
> 
> 
> 
> Your 2nd Ammendment trumps any regulation the DNR wants to put in the guidebook. Youd be a fool not to carry.
Click to expand...

Agreed, although my question wasn't about the legality of packing a pistol while archery hunting. I was merely trying to figure out the best method for carrying when I have a bino Harness and backpack on.


----------



## bow_dude

Ray... I am 6 feet tall, 240 lbs and I hold a 2nd degree black belt in Shotokan Karate. Perhaps that is why I don't feel the need to pack. I don't feel any threats from people, but a bear in the woods does raise the hackles on my back. Although when I bow hunted bears in Idaho a few years ago, I did not carry a side arm. I am also 65 years old... maybe at my age I should be worried, but Im not. I also have a friend who is a police officer with the Saratoga police department. He carries every where he goes, on or off duty. He tells me it is a requirement for officers to always pack a gun. I only bring all this up because of your statement that "You'd be a fool not to carry", rubbed me wrong. I don't carry and I don't feel any threat from either 2 or 4 legged critters, and I don't consider myself a fool or foolish. You should be more careful how you pigeonhole people because they think different than you.


----------



## Ray

bow_dude said:


> Ray... I am 6 feet tall, 240 lbs and I hold a 2nd degree black belt in Shotokan Karate. Perhaps that is why I don't feel the need to pack. I don't feel any threats from people, but a bear in the woods does raise the hackles on my back. Although when I bow hunted bears in Idaho a few years ago, I did not carry a side arm. I am also 65 years old... maybe at my age I should be worried, but Im not. I also have a friend who is a police officer with the Saratoga police department. He carries every where he goes, on or off duty. He tells me it is a requirement for officers to always pack a gun. I only bring all this up because of your statement that "You'd be a fool not to carry", rubbed me wrong. I don't carry and I don't feel any threat from either 2 or 4 legged critters, and I don't consider myself a fool or foolish. You should be more careful how you pigeonhole people because they think different than you.


Uhh, Devil dog is the one who said "you'd be a fool not to carry".

Only point I made was you can't roundhouse kick your way out of a gunfight.


----------



## bow_dude

Ahh... you are right. My apologies, you were only quoting... sorry. My comment should be aimed elsewhere. Now I am feeling foolish.


----------



## Ray

bow_dude said:


> Ahh... you are right. My apologies, you were only quoting... sorry. My comment should be aimed elsewhere. Now I am feeling foolish.


Not a problem good sir. I've made worse mistakes on here. That's one of the problems with this form of communication.


----------

